# Question about Provera and BFP



## Olive (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't know if any of you know the answer to this... But I can't bear waiting the entire weekend to find out....
I took Provera on cycle days 33 - 37 after a few BFNs. I was to take it to induce a bleed so I can start on Clomid.
I have been having very sore boobs just before taking it and since, and thought (still think) it could have been because I was due to get an AF. But 10 days on from completing my provera I still have no AF, have got very sore boobs and have been feeling very tired and a little sick.
So, I thought I'd try another test (in fact 3 this morning) and they have all come up with a BFP!!!
Can the Provera affect the result do you think?


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Olive

All I can do is tell you what U have read on here, and aparantly proera can be given to people while pg to help their progestone (sp?) level, so it shouldn't be a problem, If you are worried why dont you ask the midwife or you GP. There will probably be some one along who can help you more as weel. But congrats on your BFP as well  

Em x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No I wouldn't think so hun ... the provera is only progesterone so it won't have done you any harm but def would not affect preg test ...whooohooo BFP ..congratulations hun x 
Cat x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

CONGRATS Olive,               

Well done love, that is fantastic news, bet you weren't expecting that!!!!

Enjoy your pregnancy, come and join us on the 1st Trimester board, there are lots of lovely girls on there to give support.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Olive (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you all for replying, it is so nice get support. I feel reassured and may even begin to believe it's true. I am in total shock. 
Send you all lots of hugs.
Thank you


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Olive

BIG CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR       

Just wondered you say you started provera on day cd33 - do you remember what cycle day you were on when you had your last bfn as im exactly in the same situation 
I have pcos although i had ovarian drilling 9th july - im around cycle day 31 with no period/ bfn and am due to take provera/clomid too, ive had the sore boobs alot of sickness and im so fustrated - unsure of how long too wait?

So nice to hear your story & wish you all the best

Nicky xx


----------



## Olive (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Nicky
I did a test on day 32 and got a BFN then. So all I can think is that I was on a long cycle. maybe 35 or even 42 days so I did a test too early to show positive.
I know it's hard, as I don't usually have any cycle to speak of so I was just guessing and got fed up with waiting so decided that, surely, day 33 would be long enough as it would never happen naturally anyway.
I have read that the longest ever likely cycle where you have ovulated and everything is about 42 days so, if you can bear to wait until then, ...
The only symptom that made me question it and do another test 10 days after finishing provera were my amazingly sore boobs (and the fact that I didn't get an AF).
I don't know if any of this helps you...
Let me know how you get on and what you decide to do.
Good luck


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Olive

thanks so much for your reply      

try not to worry too much about your situation taking the provera while preg, it does say in the leaflet dont take provera if you think you could be preg or are but also says speak to your gp 1st so just to be on the safe side id just mention to your gp/gyn, the good thing was you only took them for a few days so im sure you'll be fine    

As you've been in my situation especially with pcos when your unsure of your cycles as you know its makes things difficult and you havent a clue where you are with your cycle its like a guessing game i suppose, but im sure you felt the same as what im going through so can therefore understand more.

You've put me at ease - im not getting my hopes up but its hard as you dont know what to do for the best, because the hospital are waiting for me to ring and let then know wether AF has arrived it makes me a little anxious and of course if im not preg i cannot wait to start the clomid.

As ive had ovarian drilling too the gyn said the 1st 2 mths are the ones im more than likely to concieve although i do no it lasts around 6 mths ish every1s different so im a bit impatient  

I think if i hadnt seen your post id of prob started provera in few days through being impatient so as i say im not getting my hopes up too much but it proves that it can be done and there is still hope for me............so therfore im going to hold out and wait  

whats made me wonder if ive got caught is that ive had alot of sickness/  sore/extra sensitive boobs/ no af/ i def ovulated which i never do normally until surgery/ and we have had loads of bms too      

Anyway as i say thanks so much for your help and i will let you know either way, please let me know how you get on too, im so excited for you    

love Nicky xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

sent you some bubbles for  

xxxxx


----------

